# Adjusting to armour, T3 too high? Interpretations appreciated.



## cavsfan (Aug 23, 2013)

I started in Armour last November. I had a thyroidectomy in 2011, clear of cancer since then, but still under monitoring. Can't seem to find the right dose, any suggestions?

January 8- 120mg Armour, TSH=6.43, T4=0.73. T3=2.3 After the January test, I was upped to 180mg Armour.

February 17 - TSH=0.24, T4=0.88, T3=2.3

March 25 - now my TSH is where they want it for cancer, but he T3 is above normal, and I have a bit of anxiety feelings.

Name

Test result

Range

Flag

T3 Uptake

29 %

24-39

N

Free Thyroxine Index

1.5 1

1.2-4.9

N

Thyroxine (T4)

5.2 ug/dL

4.5-12.0

N

TSH

0.378 uIU/mL

0.450-4.500

L

T4,Free(Direct)

0.95 ng/dL

0.82-1.77

N

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum

6.4 pg/mL

2.0-4.4

H

Thyroglobulin, Antibody

<1.0

0.0-0.9

N

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab

7 IU/mL

0-34

N

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Did you take your Armour before your blood draw? Please read the above! I always take my Armour right after my draw but otherwise stick to my normal schedule of taking it at 5:30 AM..

Let us know, if you will?

Welcome to the board!


----------



## cavsfan (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes, that must be it, for March I did take my dose in the AM before the blood draw, but in Feb/Jan I took it after.

Anything to be said for splitting doses?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I am against splitting doses for many reasons. First and foremost if you take your Armour in a timely manner, it does build up in your system. Secondly, many many just simply cannot remember that second dose and that is a huge problem when you are trying to get on track with your life and your health. And lastly, bearing in mind that T3 peaks in 4 hours, it does keep many from sleeping well at night.

There you go; henceforth take your Armour after your draw on lab day.

Hugs,


----------

